# Mach 3 Laser Engraving



## RJSakowski (Jan 13, 2016)

Here you have the world's first truly mach 3 laser machining center.


----------



## dave2176 (Jan 13, 2016)

Do I read that as 1,000 meters per second? That's a screaming 3,600 kph! Impressive for sure.


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 13, 2016)

That is one fast laser


----------

